# 150 mg of Zoloft too much???



## Dmoskos23 (Sep 9, 2006)

- I recently increased my dosage of Zoloft to 150 mg ever morning, which I'm starting to regret. 
- I only did it because I thought the effects were wearing off, but turns out that was just the effects of some herbal pills. 
- A few days after raising my dosage, I'm feeling nauseaous and very happy?? So I'm thinking about moving back down to 100 mg, which was working fine, but I'm not sure my body will recognize that amount any longer?? 
- Anybody else have experience with such a high dosage of Zoloft or any other SSRI??? I'm thinking maybe 150 mg is too much, especially after hearing most people only take 50 mg. I don't think I'm that anxious?? 
- Any advice, experience, or input is appreciated!!


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

the usual dose range is 50 to 200, upping it always is an experiment as no one can predict how you will react
in general these meds work better at higher doses, but make the adjustments gradually, a pillcutter can be useful


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The FDA label lists the upper limit as 200 mg, though there are people who go past that suggested amount. I've tried up to 300 mg -- I stopped as it as no positive effect on me at all.


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

I was on Zoloft for a week for OCD in 2004. I was told to take 50 mg for half a week than switch to 150 and he'll check my progress the next week.

The first couple days were great, my anxiety went down a whole lot but it went downhill once I started to take 150. I was a totally different person and my emotions were all gone. I felt like a zombie.

I decided to quit after about 5 days. I called the psychiatrist like he told me if any problems came up and he seemed to not give a crap about it. I showed up at the appointment and waited in the lobby forever, the dude didn't even show up for my appointment and I was like 15 minutes early! At that moment I decided not to trust psychiatrists, especially if they come to the conclusion that I need to take Zoloft after 20 minutes.


----------



## Lee Isaacs (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey, sorry for the late reply to this but I am new and this was the first link thay came up after google'ing my question.

I am a sufferer of Generalized Anxiety Disorder, (GAD) and have been for around 3-4 years now. Although I had all of the symptoms and knew something wasn't right a long time before that.

Anyway, after trying a huge number of different medications for my disorder, I finally found Sertraline. It seems to be the most effective, (other than Diazepam which always helped hugely) out of all of the SSRI's that I have tried. I started on 50mg per day and stayed on that dose for 6 weeks. I went back to my doctor and told her that it wasn't making any difference and she told me to double my dose to 100mg in the morning. I stayed on that for around 6 months but recently I hit a really rough spell and even contemplated suicide at times. 

Thankfully, I fought through that spell and am back to just having the GAD as it used to be. 

The reason I am writing this though is that I am now on 150mg per day. I feel great for the first time in years!!

But, I get the feeling that it might be short lived from reading about Sertraline online. I am worried that I will be told to eventually increase the dose further to the maximum 200mg and then where do I go?

Has anybody had a similar situation to this please?

Thank you very much for taking the time to read my post, I really do appreciate it very much.

Lee Isaacs, 26, London, UK.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

150mg zoloft = 60mg prozac is that correct?


----------



## Lee Isaacs (Aug 16, 2012)

swim said:


> 150mg zoloft = 60mg prozac is that correct?


I think Prozac is a bit stronger than that. It lasts a lot longer in the body of the consumer than most SSRI's. Not sure what the equivalent doses of Zoloft would be.


----------

